# something to chew on



## Paul DiDo (May 16, 2013)

New victim of our disease.

just looking for snacks to get me through the day and wondered if anybody knew if liquorice root was high in carbs?


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2013)

Hi Paul, welcome to the forum  It does look quite high in carbs actually, the following lists it as 58g carbs per 100g. 

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=3159&prodid=3765

I personally tend to stick to nuts which are very low carb generally


----------



## Darren w (May 16, 2013)

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/supplements/ingredients/licorice-root.html
Have a look at this web site see if it helps


----------



## Vicsetter (May 16, 2013)

Interesting question, although as Alan says it appears to be high in carbs, do you actually eat that much?  I used to chew it at school and you really can't eat that much.  I think it's a try it test and see.


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Interesting question, although as Alan says it appears to be high in carbs, do you actually eat that much?  I used to chew it at school and you really can't eat that much.  I think it's a try it test and see.



On the H&B website it does say it should be eaten in moderation. Good point about not actually eating much, so probably not a big hit carbwise - wonder what the GI is? I often used to eat it as a kid, but never really wanted more than 1


----------



## delb t (May 16, 2013)

Weve got into the habit since diagnosis with our teenage son- maybe its how we were taught at the time- of 3 substantial meals per day [he is 16 sporty etc] and so maybe his body has just got used to it now!-
The only thing we would snack on -and I could count on 1 hand when he has are carrots/ cucumbers[/nuts/ham [ boring I know]
The only exception was a skiing hol where he was snacking /sliding on a mountain and generally looking after his not so able skier dad!!!


----------



## Cleo (May 16, 2013)

I love liquorice but unfortunately its high on carbs so if I have some I usually have to bolus for it


----------



## LeeLee (May 16, 2013)

Cleo, do you mean liquorice sweets or dried natural root?


----------



## Cleo (May 16, 2013)

hi lee lee, i meant liquorice sweets.  i grew up in denmark where (salty) liquorice is very popular - most of my english friends find it disgusting but its really nice


----------



## Caroline (May 17, 2013)

How about celery and peanut butter? Most of my friends go mad on it and are very slim


----------



## Sienna (May 20, 2013)

*peanut butter snack?*



Caroline said:


> How about celery and peanut butter? Most of my friends go mad on it and are very slim



Caroline, is peanut butter really OK for diabetics?  I loooove the stuff, just assumed it was full of salt, fat and - just possibly - sugar too.  Celery is good too.  Wow, now Im running in circles like an excited dog !


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

I also love peanut butter - but you're right, it is high fat.  I rarely buy it because I'm trying to lose weight and 90-ish calories per level tablespoon is (1) too high calorie for me to easily fit into my diet, and (2) not enough of the stuff!  

The lower fat version is a worse choice because although the calories are slightly lower, they add loads of sugar.


----------

